# Would You Have Sex With Heidi Klum After Seal Hit It?



## Bush92

Not me. She is disgusting.
The untold truth of Heidi Klum


----------



## Hossfly

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


 
She's a hood rat.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



You don't really think that is a decision you would ever need to make, do you?


----------



## MisterBeale

I don't really even know who she is.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

The entire title doesn't show up on the front page, so at first I thought you meant THIS Heidi -









I mean, the way the board has been going lately, and Joe Biden, and the Epstein Affair, and ...


----------



## mdk

Why do care who she fucks? Perhaps it might be time to get a life of your own.


----------



## percysunshine

The penultimate cougar...29?


----------



## Toro

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



Of course I would.  

Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.  

Which is, of course, perfectly fine.


----------



## theHawk

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



I couldn’t force myself to read that entire article.

How many different fathers are there to her four children?


----------



## Ringtone

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



I haven't had any use for Klum since she dissed Puddles:


Puddles rocks.  You don't diss the Puddles.


----------



## Toro

BULLDOG said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t force myself to read that entire article.
> 
> How many different fathers are there to her four children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many different mothers are there for Trump's children?
Click to expand...


Dozens


----------



## Mindful

In other words: you think she's hot.


----------



## Lysistrata

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t force myself to read that entire article.
> 
> How many different fathers are there to her four children?
Click to expand...


Two. She was pregnant by her Italian ex-lover when she met Seal. The other three they had together.


----------



## Lysistrata

What's the point of this thread? Klum did not have any kids with her first husband, she was pregnant by her ex-lover when she met Seal, they married and had three more children. I take it that "hit[ting] it" means having sex with someone, but married people do have sex, you know. They divorced, and she married for the third time.
 She's not a donald trump. The joker in the Oval Office is on his third marriage, like her, and he didn't even stay home during and after his third wife gave birth to their kid He was too busy out being the whore that he has always been. He's pretty shop-worn. Why pick on Klum? If she's "disgusting," the orange whore is a whole lot worse. God only knows where his "thing" has been.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many different fathers are there to her four children?
Click to expand...

Fewer than the number of mothers to Trump's kids.


----------



## JoeMoma

Virgins tend to be too young and inexperienced.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
Click to expand...

Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## sparky

Lysistrata said:


> What's the point of this thread?



Mr 92's _sexual _standards

which probably apply to everyone, _but_ him....

~S~


----------



## Intolerant

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


Damaged goods.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


Just think of all the guys who would never fuck her after she fucked you.


----------



## sparky

She's probably 'damage' 1/2 the posters here,,,

~S~


----------



## sealybobo

Toro said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
Click to expand...

Before I sleep with a woman I make her show me a picture of all her ex boyfriends.

If they are pretty I get a boner and fuck her. If they don’t turn me on I don’t fuck Heidi klum  Lol


----------



## Erinwltr

sealybobo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I sleep with a woman I make her show me a picture of all her ex boyfriends.
> 
> If they are pretty I get a boner and fuck her. If they don’t turn me on I don’t fuck Heidi klum  Lol
Click to expand...

LMAO!  Yer not right!


----------



## Lysistrata

Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

"objectify women"

That phrase always make me chuckle.

Women are sex objects to men.  It is the natural way of things.  Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Correll

theHawk said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t force myself to read that entire article.
> 
> How many different fathers are there to her four children?
Click to expand...




There are legitimate questions about the health risks of going there.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."



There are real differences in rates of stds by demographic groups. 


Ignoring real dangers is a good way to put  yourself at risk.


The OP's point is valid.


Your point about TRump, is also valid. He was a player, and I would not want to sloppy seconds after him, either.


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real differences in rates of stds by demographic groups.
> 
> 
> Ignoring real dangers is a good way to put  yourself at risk.
> 
> 
> The OP's point is valid.
> 
> 
> Your point about TRump, is also valid. He was a player, and I would not want to sloppy seconds after him, either.
Click to expand...


What do STDs have to do with the topic of this thread? Wouldn't a person know their partner's STD status? They married and had three kids together. I would think that they would know. Would we be having the same discussion if Seal were white? Otherwise, why would the OP single out Heidi Klum? We know the sexual histories of quite a few famous people, both male and female. There are a lot worse records among both men and women than hers. We even have a moron sitting in the Oval Office who bragged about avoiding STDs during his sex romps, while men his age were fighting and dying in Vietnam. He's now supposed to be "religious" and a defender of "Christian morality."


----------



## Moonglow

mdk said:


> Why do care who she fucks? Perhaps it might be time to get a life of your own.


No chance of that, ever..


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are real differences in rates of stds by demographic groups.
> 
> 
> Ignoring real dangers is a good way to put  yourself at risk.
> 
> 
> The OP's point is valid.
> 
> 
> Your point about TRump, is also valid. He was a player, and I would not want to sloppy seconds after him, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do STDs have to do with the topic of this thread? Wouldn't a person know their partner's STD status? They married and had three kids together. I would think that they would know. Would we be having the same discussion if Seal were white? Otherwise, why would the OP single out Heidi Klum? We know the sexual histories of quite a few famous people, both male and female. There are a lot worse records among both men and women than hers. We even have a moron sitting in the Oval Office who bragged about avoiding STDs during his sex romps, while men his age were fighting and dying in Vietnam. He's now supposed to be "religious" and a defender of "Christian morality."
Click to expand...






The danger of STDs, is a big part of being "damaged goods".

And we might still be having the discussion. Three marriages? Rock stars? NOt good signs, even without the added factor of race.


I have had similar discussions of Pamela Anderson, after she married this loser.


----------



## Mindful

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "objectify women"
> 
> That phrase always make me chuckle.
> 
> Women are sex objects to men.  It is the natural way of things.  Always has been, always will be.



That's nice to know.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Please! Like does anyone really know the true sexual history of anyone’s sexual partner? You gonna tap something after Harvey Weinstein got some of it? You’re gonna poke whatever will let you poke em. Who you trying to kid? Get real.


----------



## sealybobo

Lysistrata said:


> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."



I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.


----------



## sealybobo

Shrimpbox said:


> Please! Like does anyone really know the true sexual history of anyone’s sexual partner? You gonna tap something after Harvey Weinstein got some of it? You’re gonna poke whatever will let you poke em. Who you trying to kid? Get real.


Especially with that shimpbox pecker.


----------



## Meathead

Toro said:


> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.


I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
Click to expand...


I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.
Click to expand...

I am sure do yourself on a regular basis. That what "malaka" means.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure do yourself on a regular basis. That what "malaka" means.
Click to expand...


That's close to "makaka".  Careful.  Remember George Allen.


----------



## Meathead

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure do yourself on a regular basis. That what "malaka" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's close to "makaka".  Careful.  Remember George Allen.
Click to expand...

I wasn't thinking of George Allen, but Sealy, and it's exactly the right word.


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> In other words: you think she's hot.



She's a blonde headed double breasted bed thumper. A common bird found in bars.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: you think she's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a blonde headed double breasted bed thumper. A common bird found in bars.
Click to expand...


Oh really?


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure do yourself on a regular basis. That what "malaka" means.
Click to expand...


You don't touch yourself on a regular basis?  Most men do.  And it literally isn't healthy not to.  In order to not get prostate/testicular cancer you need to jerk it or have sex at least 5 times a week.  How many times do you have sex every week?  Then you need to jerk it 3 times more because no way anyone fucks you willingly more than 2 times a week.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


Yes, grosse


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would just as well have Seal do you. That's perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll do him.  He might have meant the other Seal but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure do yourself on a regular basis. That what "malaka" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't touch yourself on a regular basis?
Click to expand...


No.  My wife tolerates no interference.


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> You don't touch yourself on a regular basis?  Most men do.  And it literally isn't healthy not to.  In order to not get prostate/testicular cancer you need to jerk it or have sex at least 5 times a week.  How many times do you have sex every week?  Then you need to jerk it 3 times more because no way anyone fucks you willingly more than 2 times a week.


You don't get laid much, do you?


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't touch yourself on a regular basis?  Most men do.  And it literally isn't healthy not to.  In order to not get prostate/testicular cancer you need to jerk it or have sex at least 5 times a week.  How many times do you have sex every week?  Then you need to jerk it 3 times more because no way anyone fucks you willingly more than 2 times a week.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get laid much, do you?
Click to expand...

Twice a week give or take 1.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
Click to expand...



And explains why sealybobo hangs out in the bushes outside his house every weekend.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And explains why sealybobo hangs out in the bushes outside his house every weekend.
Click to expand...

I don't like peeping on gay guys.  I like peeping on hetero guys like you.  Manly men.  Bears.  Power bottoms.

You know what kind of condoms I use?  Your intestines.  

You know why they call me Taco Bell?  Because after me you won't shit right for a week.


----------



## JoeMoma

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would.
> 
> Until now, I didn't realize that you were gay.
> 
> Which is, of course, perfectly fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And explains why sealybobo hangs out in the bushes outside his house every weekend.
Click to expand...

So that's why those bushes are so lush and green!


----------



## Shrimpbox

sealybobo said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please! Like does anyone really know the true sexual history of anyone’s sexual partner? You gonna tap something after Harvey Weinstein got some of it? You’re gonna poke whatever will let you poke em. Who you trying to kid? Get real.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with that shimpbox pecker.
Click to expand...

You said you wouldn’t tell.


----------



## miketx

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


I would! Of course I'd have to get my 14 dollars upfront first.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



No disrespect meant.....but you probably do not (and will not ever have) the full and complete history of every man your woman slept with.
Coulda been a "Seal" in her past.....no matter what is said or thought....
Just sayin


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
Click to expand...



A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

None on this forum can be absolutely sure of exactly WHO every person they've had sex with, has been with.

If they only knew


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
Click to expand...

Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
Click to expand...



You seem confused.


Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.


Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.


Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.


There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue. 


Because diseases can kill you. 


It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
Click to expand...




Prove it.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...






You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?


I'm not sure that such a study has been done.


----------



## OnePercenter

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



Written like a true MAGA racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
Click to expand...



Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.


Because diseases can kill you.


It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."


----------



## sparky

You people need a checkup from the neckup.....~S~


----------



## Correll

OnePercenter said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written like a true MAGA racist.
Click to expand...



Only a liar asshole would try to equate Make America Great Again, with racism.


YOu are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
Click to expand...




Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, ie the opposite of chastity. 

Thus avoiding that, will avoid the negative effects. Agree with that, and I will move on to the showing the next step.


----------



## bodecea

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


I can see this is important to you.


----------



## bodecea

BULLDOG said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really think that is a decision you would ever need to make, do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
Click to expand...



That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
Click to expand...



DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?


----------



## sparky

Everywhere is freaks and hairies
Dykes and fairies, tell me where is sanity......

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?
Click to expand...



You made a claim. Support it with proof or withdraw it.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

No mud sharks.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

sparky said:


> Everywhere is freaks and hairies
> Dykes and fairies, tell me where is sanity......
> 
> ~S~


That's the jam!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
Click to expand...

You’re gay


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay
Click to expand...



No means no, Lonely-Boy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

It would probably be OK after you get past the used part.


----------



## gulfman

One drop of black paint will ruin a gallon of white paint


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, ie the opposite of chastity.
> 
> Thus avoiding that, will avoid the negative effects. Agree with that, and I will move on to the showing the next step.
Click to expand...


It seems like you are getting closer to your real target: women, in particular white women.

If you want to talk about "morality," discuss both men and women, since it applies to both. Chastity is a moral/religious precept in view of your statement that "chastity is a traditional _virtue."_
If you want to talk about the "negative effects of early sexual experience," discuss what these are for both sexes. I strongly suspect that you are trying to exaggerate them with respect to women as propaganda to support a gender-specific sexual double standard, which should not exist if indeed sexual behavior is a matter of "morality." There must be "negative effects" on men, as well.
If you want to discuss the effects of "diseases," do so, as all of us are concerned with not catching diseases.
If you want to discuss what appears to be a problem that you and others on this board have with white women having romantic/sexual relationships with black men, be honest about it. Why just mention Klum's second husband in the headline, which somehow elicited comments that she is "disgusting" and "damaged goods," implying that she is somehow dirty? The link provided is to a story about "the untold truth" about Klum, but what "untold truth" is there? She had a child before she and Seal were_ married,_ whom he adopted, and then they had kids of their own. Simple.


----------



## westwall

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum






Oh hell yeah!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## Lysistrata

Wouldn't sex with the wives of some of the right-wing types posting on this thread be "disgusting"? After all, the right-winger had already "hit it" and sex between spouses is so appalling.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim. Support it with proof or withdraw it.
Click to expand...



OK. Fair challenge.


DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum




as a liberal progressive with ethics and morals and standards I wouldn't have sex with ANYONE who isn't "sweety".


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, ie the opposite of chastity.
> 
> Thus avoiding that, will avoid the negative effects. Agree with that, and I will move on to the showing the next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you are getting closer to your real target: women, in particular white women.
> 
> If you want to talk about "morality," discuss both men and women, since it applies to both. Chastity is a moral/religious precept in view of your statement that "chastity is a traditional _virtue."_
> If you want to talk about the "negative effects of early sexual experience," discuss what these are for both sexes. I strongly suspect that you are trying to exaggerate them with respect to women as propaganda to support a gender-specific sexual double standard, which should not exist if indeed sexual behavior is a matter of "morality." There must be "negative effects" on men, as well.
> If you want to discuss the effects of "diseases," do so, as all of us are concerned with not catching diseases.
> If you want to discuss what appears to be a problem that you and others on this board have with white women having romantic/sexual relationships with black men, be honest about it. Why just mention Klum's second husband in the headline, which somehow elicited comments that she is "disgusting" and "damaged goods," implying that she is somehow dirty? The link provided is to a story about "the untold truth" about Klum, but what "untold truth" is there? She had a child before she and Seal were_ married,_ whom he adopted, and then they had kids of their own. Simple.
Click to expand...




1. I just presented the first study I came across that supported the point I was making. It was random chance that it was specifically studying women. I assume similar effects are found is similar studies studying men.

2. Disease was mentioned in the linked article and I did discuss it. Not sure what more you want, on this, at this time.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim. Support it with proof or withdraw it.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  YOU're asking someone to support their claim?  Do you ever?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum



Absolutely.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just state the obvious? The OP is upset at the fact that she once married a black man and had sex with him (duh) and they had children together, which somehow makes her "disgusting" or "damaged goods," the old term used by perverts to objectify women. Otherwise, why only mention Seal in the headline when she had a first husband, and a lover, (both white) before she married him, and her third husband is white? trump has a far worse sexual record, so I guess he is "disgusting" and "damaged goods."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fuck Kara Young after she fucked Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

Prove what?  What exactly are you asking him to prove?  That people get diseases when they have multiple sex partners?  DUH.  

Or are you saying that promoting chastity is strictly to look down on people?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 foot 3 billionaire playboy? Your concern is obviously valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Seal is 6'3 and a millionaire too.  Did you say that to the person who started this thread?  No and why?  Because you probably agree Heidi shouldn't have slept with a black man.  And you would never sleep with a woman who's been with a black man, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem confused.
> 
> 
> Both your point and the point of the OP is valid. I was not being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Trump has obviously been a play for a long time. Worrying about that, when considering dating an ex of his, is valid.
> 
> 
> Seal, ditto. Plus, there is the epidemiology of it all.
> 
> 
> There is a reason that, Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
Click to expand...


I guess a long time ago we fucked like apes and chastity wasn't a traditional value but as we evolved and became civilized chastity became a "traditional" value.  What's so hard to understand about this?


----------



## anynameyouwish

BasicHumanUnit said:


> None on this forum can be absolutely sure of exactly WHO every person they've had sex with, has been with.
> 
> If they only knew




finally....the TRUTH!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, Lonely-Boy.
Click to expand...


They should make a sequel to this movie only with all guys and this tie you should be the star.  Sort of like Ghost Busters.


----------



## sealybobo

anynameyouwish said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a liberal progressive with ethics and morals and standards I wouldn't have sex with ANYONE who isn't "sweety".
Click to expand...


I love Sweety too


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an epidemiology study on the disease vector of tall, rich playboys?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that such a study has been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove this part: "Chastity is a traditional virtue.
> 
> 
> Because diseases can kill you.
> 
> 
> It was not just to look down on people. It was an evolved defense mechanism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, ie the opposite of chastity.
> 
> Thus avoiding that, will avoid the negative effects. Agree with that, and I will move on to the showing the next step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you are getting closer to your real target: women, in particular white women.
> 
> If you want to talk about "morality," discuss both men and women, since it applies to both. Chastity is a moral/religious precept in view of your statement that "chastity is a traditional _virtue."_
> If you want to talk about the "negative effects of early sexual experience," discuss what these are for both sexes. I strongly suspect that you are trying to exaggerate them with respect to women as propaganda to support a gender-specific sexual double standard, which should not exist if indeed sexual behavior is a matter of "morality." There must be "negative effects" on men, as well.
> If you want to discuss the effects of "diseases," do so, as all of us are concerned with not catching diseases.
> If you want to discuss what appears to be a problem that you and others on this board have with white women having romantic/sexual relationships with black men, be honest about it. Why just mention Klum's second husband in the headline, which somehow elicited comments that she is "disgusting" and "damaged goods," implying that she is somehow dirty? The link provided is to a story about "the untold truth" about Klum, but what "untold truth" is there? She had a child before she and Seal were_ married,_ whom he adopted, and then they had kids of their own. Simple.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I just presented the first study I came across that supported the point I was making. It was random chance that it was specifically studying women. I assume similar effects are found is similar studies studying men.
> 
> 2. Disease was mentioned in the linked article and I did discuss it. Not sure what more you want, on this, at this time.
Click to expand...


This is why I defended the Muslim who posted this






I will agree it's not right that we judge women differently than we do men but the fact is we do.  Take for example these lyrics from Taylor Swift's song I'd be the Man.

I would be complex
I would be cool
They'd say I played the field before
I found someone to commit to
And that would be okay
For me to do
Every conquest I had made
Would make me more of a boss to you

And we would toast to me, oh, let the players play
I'd be just like Leo, in Saint-Tropez

It's funny how much conservative Christians and Islam have in common.  They both look at American culture and society and see Sodom and Gammora.  

The other day Unkotare and DING suggested that morals are set in stone and never change.  Well that's not true because a girl who slept around in the 1950's was considered a whore and today every girl sleeps around before she gets married.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to start with, here is a nice study on the negative effects of early sexual experience in women, .....p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s NOT “the opposite of chastity,” and it’s not the claim you need to support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DO you deny that chastity would avoid those negative effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim. Support it with proof or withdraw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  YOU're asking someone to support their claim?  Do you ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t talking to you, stupid.
Click to expand...


I think Correll would agree that it's not fair that you would ask any of us for proof or an explanation when you yourself have never provided either, pussy.


----------



## sparky

Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?


~S~


----------



## Correll

sparky said:


> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~




Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## sparky

yeah well, seems quite a few _don't_..... and need to howl like_ stuck pigs_ on the 'net Corry

~S~


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
Click to expand...


Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?


----------



## sparky

Sexual proclivities be _historically _significant ?

man, i _never_ get the memo.....

~S~


----------



## Lysistrata

sparky said:


> Sexual proclivities be _historically _significant ?
> 
> man, i _never_ get the memo.....
> 
> ~S~



Don't worry if you're a guy. Only women's sexual proclivities are significant. God gives guys a pass on "morality."  The same guys who are talking about "hitting it" on this thread will then go on other threads and passionately defend "Christianity" and "traditional morality" from horrible atheists, "liberals," and the onslaught of LGBTs.


----------



## Indeependent

Heidi’s (Man Face) career is due to the fact that Claudia Schiffer (Great Body and Face) had a nervous breakdown.
Apparently, the modeling world needs a woman whose body has overt feminine features.


----------



## The Original Tree




----------



## sparky

Lysistrata said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual proclivities be _historically _significant ?
> 
> man, i _never_ get the memo.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if you're a guy. Only women's sexual proclivities are significant. God gives guys a pass on "morality."  The same guys who are talking about "hitting it" on this thread will then go on other threads and passionately defend "Christianity" and "traditional morality" from horrible atheists, "liberals," and the onslaught of LGBTs.
Click to expand...


oh, so it's ok to admit i like to watch farm animals pee? 
ah gee, thx Lys , ypu rock!.... maybe i'll go out and light a religmo on fire tonight
bethcha they burn real good!

~S~


----------



## Lysistrata

sparky said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual proclivities be _historically _significant ?
> 
> man, i _never_ get the memo.....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry if you're a guy. Only women's sexual proclivities are significant. God gives guys a pass on "morality."  The same guys who are talking about "hitting it" on this thread will then go on other threads and passionately defend "Christianity" and "traditional morality" from horrible atheists, "liberals," and the onslaught of LGBTs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, so it's ok to admit i like to watch farm animals pee?
> ah gee, thx Lys , ypu rock!.... maybe i'll go out and light a religmo on fire tonight
> bethcha they burn real good!
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Whatever floats your boat, dear. But if you have a thing about peeing farm animals, watch where you are standing so you aren't mistaken for a fire hydrant or something similar. Some people like to watch other people do the same thing. God only knows why.

Do not burn religmos. Marinate first, then cook to medium-rare at most. What was that book that the alien space travelers had? _How to Serve Man_?


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?
Click to expand...




1. Yes.

2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely.


----------



## Lysistrata

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 
> 2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the guys in the 40's and 50's all surrendered their virginity to their brides on their wedding night. So there was no need for the Army to make all of those VD films.

Fun facts from the Civil War:
The Civil War: Sex and Soldiers - Dittrick Medical History Center

and from WWI:
Venereal Disease

and from WWII:
(funnies) 24 Ridiculously Over The Top WWII-Era STD Prevention Posters
https://www.med-dept.com/articles/venereal-disease-and-treatment-during-ww2/

It doesn't seem like men were terribly virtuous, as a group.

The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, even if not interrupted by war, seems to doom both of the couple to lower-level jobs to pay the bills for them and their kids and does nothing to produce the professionals we need in all of the different areas to sustain our society and usher it into the future.


----------



## Correll

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 
> 2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the guys in the 40's and 50's all surrendered their virginity to their brides on their wedding night. So there was no need for the Army to make all of those VD films.
> 
> Fun facts from the Civil War:
> The Civil War: Sex and Soldiers - Dittrick Medical History Center
> 
> and from WWI:
> Venereal Disease
> 
> and from WWII:
> (funnies) 24 Ridiculously Over The Top WWII-Era STD Prevention Posters
> https://www.med-dept.com/articles/venereal-disease-and-treatment-during-ww2/
> 
> It doesn't seem like men were terribly virtuous, as a group.
> 
> The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, even if not interrupted by war, seems to doom both of the couple to lower-level jobs to pay the bills for them and their kids and does nothing to produce the professionals we need in all of the different areas to sustain our society and usher it into the future.
Click to expand...




1. Obviously an ideal is something people reach for, and not everyone attains. But the difference between having one or two sexual partners, before marriage, and having 10, is worth noting and striving for.


2. The problem with the gap between physical adult hood, and economic independence is a valid one, and one that can and should be addressed by policy. Steps can be taken to reduce it, drastically, imo. BUT, doing so is taboo, as both arguing against promiscuity and for early marriage, is seen as reactionary by the Conventional Wisdom created by liberals like yourself.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bush92 said:


> Not me. She is disgusting.
> The untold truth of Heidi Klum


No idea who she is


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I know Seal tho...


Badass tune


----------



## Mortimer

I noticed white men outside Germany sometimes (but not always) despise her. Usually Americans and eastern and southern europeans, while men in Germany dont give a shit. She has several TV shows in Germany and is very popular. Never heard anything about her being a "mudshark", "coalburner" or "race mixer". Neither saw a graffiti or anything.


----------



## JoeMoma

i doubt that I will ever get the opportunity!


----------



## Mortimer

Her newest TV production is "Queen of Draq" some faggs and crossdressers competiting who will be "Queen". They look like demons, males with beards and cock dressed as females and such and act like females. Kinda like Conchita Wurst.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 
> 2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely.
Click to expand...




"2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely."


it takes an immature person to believe that immature children just out of high school should be making the lifetime decision of who to marry.

why wait for high school graduation?

why not make your marital arrangements for them the day they are born?


----------



## Likkmee

She said the bumps on Sealz face were a French Caribbean tickler


----------



## Correll

anynameyouwish said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you folks have anything_ better_ to do?
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sex with damaged goods Heide Klum?
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are men who have sex before or outside of marriage or with multiple partners "damaged goods"? Some like trump is incredibly shop-worn. Tell me in what historical period it was that men actually practiced chastity as a "traditional virtue" (monks excluded)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 
> 2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "2.1950s America. The model of marrying out of high school, and starting a family at that point, would fit that pretty nicely."
> 
> 
> it takes an immature person to believe that immature children just out of high school should be making the lifetime decision of who to marry.
> 
> why wait for high school graduation?
> 
> why not make your marital arrangements for them the day they are born?
Click to expand...



Better than the current model, where immature children are told to go whore around though out their period of peak fertility and then scramble to see if they can put together a family at the last minute before they are too old.


----------



## jasonlee3071

As long as I don't have to marry her then I would be ok about it.


----------



## Likkmee

She'd likely fall asleep


----------



## sparky

Good God you people are all going to h*ll on an escalator on steroids....~S~


----------

